# When do you have "High" MDM in Psych?



## Orthocoderpgu (Jul 29, 2010)

I code in the Psych ward of a hosp. Most patients there are elderly and are in for Alzheimers and Dementia. I know that if someone has suicidal intentions that that is High MDM. I don't see High MDM for Alzheimers or Dementia but am I wrong? What are your thoughts?


----------



## 1073358 (Jul 29, 2010)

It could be a combo of things that get you to a high MDM when auditing. I do have a psych specific table of risk if you would like me to fax it to you? The tabe of risk is only 1 of 3 things to look at to determine overal MDM level though.


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Jul 29, 2010)

Fax that to Coder @ 801-350-4753. Thanks!


----------



## losborn (Aug 5, 2010)

Could I have one also?

fax 914-478-5055

Thanks,

Lin
CPC


----------



## wahmcoder (Aug 10, 2010)

Can I have one too please my fax is 801-610-2079. Attn Sam


----------



## smdumpert (Aug 11, 2010)

Me too!  765-741-0340.  Or if you would prefer to email it that would be great as well dumperts@meridiansc.org.


----------



## ShellieSulzberger (Aug 12, 2010)

would you fax to me at 913-768-1213 attn: shellie
 or e-mail me ssulzberger@ccipro.net 

Thank you so much


----------



## C Foster (Aug 17, 2010)

May I have a copy also? Thanks!!

Fax:  334-793-8191 or
Email:  cdfoster@samc.org


----------



## CherylMac2 (Aug 24, 2010)

*psych specific table*

Hello My Name is Cheryl would you be so kind to fax me a copy as well! 
910-791-8490 Attn Cheryl Macias CPC



1073358 said:


> It could be a combo of things that get you to a high MDM when auditing. I do have a psych specific table of risk if you would like me to fax it to you? The tabe of risk is only 1 of 3 things to look at to determine overal MDM level though.


----------



## 1073358 (Aug 30, 2010)

Anyone know of a way I can post it on here so you all can have access?


----------



## smdumpert (Aug 31, 2010)

If it's electronic, have you tried putting it in a zipped file?


----------



## 1073358 (Aug 31, 2010)

I will have to see if I can get it scanned


----------



## rinny (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't know if you were able to post to the website and I hate to ask at such a late date now, but would love to have a copy sent via email if possible.  I'm new at Psych billing so would appreciate any tools I can get my hands on.  Thanks is advance.  leeleevette@aol.com


----------



## PWilkens (Sep 7, 2010)

Could you please fax that list to me also? Thanks. 321-953-7504, Att: Trish


----------



## 1073358 (Sep 9, 2010)

*I got it scanned*

I now have the document scanned. It is too big to attach here. Is there a way to downsize it?


----------



## smdumpert (Sep 21, 2010)

I think I got it loaded in a zip file.  Thanks so much for sharing it!  Let me know if you can't open it and I will try again.

Thanks again.


----------



## cwcieri@yahoo.com (Oct 18, 2010)

*thanks for the file! is there a book?*

Thanks so much for sharing the risk table- is there a book that goes along with it? I noticed a page 49...

Thank you!

Claire Cieri,CPC,CPMA,CEMC


----------



## blonde01 (Jan 10, 2012)

1073358 said:


> I now have the document scanned. It is too big to attach here. Is there a way to downsize it?





smdumpert said:


> I think I got it loaded in a zip file.  Thanks so much for sharing it!  Let me know if you can't open it and I will try again.
> 
> Thanks again.





cwcieri@yahoo.com said:


> Thanks so much for sharing the risk table- is there a book that goes along with it? I noticed a page 49...
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Claire Cieri,CPC,CPMA,CEMC



Did you ever find out what book this came from?  I code for a phychiatric group and have been using this risk table but now I have been asked for the reference.  Please advise.  

Thank you so very much!


----------



## losborn (Jan 10, 2012)

Awesome!

Thanks!

Lin


----------



## KimberlySherman (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi 1073358, 

Here is the faq info on how to attach files to posts: 

*How do I attach a file to a post?*
To attach a file to your post, you need to be using the main 'New Post' or 'New Thread' page and not 'Quick Reply'. To use the main 'New Post' page, click the 'Post Reply' button in the relevant thread.

On this page, below the message box, you will find a button labelled 'Manage Attachments'. Clicking this button will open a new window for uploading attachments. You can upload an attachment either from your computer or from another URL by using the appropriate box on this page. Alternatively you can click the Attachment Icon to open this page.

To upload a file from your computer, click the 'Browse' button and locate the file. To upload a file from another URL, enter the full URL for the file in the second box on this page. Once you have completed one of the boxes, click 'Upload'.

Once the upload is completed the file name will appear below the input boxes in this window. You can then close the window to return to the new post screen.


----------



## salekseyevets (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi, can you please email it to me  as well at: Svetlana_Alekseyevets@valleymed.org or fax me at 425-656-4096 attention Lana
Thank you


----------



## Anita Johnson (Feb 7, 2012)

*BH MDM Table of Risk?*



1073358 said:


> It could be a combo of things that get you to a high MDM when auditing. I do have a psych specific table of risk if you would like me to fax it to you? The tabe of risk is only 1 of 3 things to look at to determine overal MDM level though.



Could you please send it to me also?

coder925@gmail.com or fax: 321-843-3553

Many thanks.


----------



## tkd (Feb 7, 2012)

Could I please have the information also.  Here is my efax 1-(541)242-8043 

Thank you so much.

Teresa


----------

